# xSophieBx In Labour!! Update shes had her baby!!update page 9..and another page 11



## bbyno1

Ahh i got the biggest smile on my face for her:D

She has just text me:

Been at the hospital since 11.had baby monitored and then got examined and she said no point in pessary or gel coz im already 3cm dilated and my cervix is so soft and babies head is so low down they're guna just break my waters.im on delivery ward now being monitored again n then they gunna examine me and break my waters.Ive just had a contraction apparently and i cant even feel it!lol.im so scared now!xxx

lots of dust for her and hope her lil baby comes fast:dance:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
xx


----------



## Embo

Yay, congrats to her, lots and lots of labour :dust: to her!!!


----------



## aob1013

Yay!


----------



## Youngling

Good luck to her
xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww good luck to her! hope is all goes smoothly


----------



## PleaseBaby

Hope it happens quickly for her x


----------



## emmylou209

yay good luck hun hope ur both ok xx


----------



## JessdueJan

aww good luck to her :) hope things go quickly and smoothly x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Good luck!! Yaaaay!


----------



## Jadelm

Oh yay :D Congrats and good luck to her!! x


----------



## Sarah10

Glad things are finally happening for her :D xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Good luck to her! :dust: :happydance:

xoxox


----------



## Prinny

Good luck to her..x


----------



## tashaclaire

Hope baby is here by now! xox


----------



## FayDanielle

wahooo!!
any more updates?
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck to her hope it all goes well


----------



## divershona

yay :) hope everything goes well ... keep us updated :)

labour dust!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## abbSTAR

GOODLUCK GOODLUCK GOODLUCK GOODLUCK GOODLUCK!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, yay!! Goodluck! :hugs:


----------



## AyaChan

yayyy :D can't wait to hear her story and see pics :D

dust for a quick and healthy labour :D :dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

awww good luck to her xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Yay! Good luck to her :dance:


----------



## Natasha2605

Hoping everything goes smoothly :) and quickly of course :) xx


----------



## bbyno1

sophie texted me at 7.15 saying they put her on a drip to speed things up and the pain was really intense in her front and back but shes had the epidural now and she said it feels like heaven lol.
she recons she should have her baby tonight or early hours of the morning:Dxx


----------



## MadamRose

aww hope it continues to go well :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww bless her!
Hope she gets to meet her baby soon!
Thanks for the updates!
x


----------



## stephx

Yay! Good luck to her :D 

xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck, Sophie!!! Not long now!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

lots of luck and love to sophie!!!
so exciting for her...
xx


----------



## PleaseBaby

Thanks for keeping us updated, glad it shuldn';t be to much longer bless her x


----------



## Jemma_x

good luck x


----------



## Youngling

Good luck Sophie. Hopefully she will be with u shortly

xx


----------



## bbyno1

just got another text from her right this minute!(9.30)
shes now 8cm dilated!
she said she will text me next when shes got her baby ahh:Dxx


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, omg! Baby's almost here! How exciting! :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

yehh:D:D
i wonder what time her baby will arrive?x


----------



## totallyashley

Oh wow the baby is so close. Good luck to her! I think the LO will be here before midnight.


----------



## FayDanielle

Omg good luck Sophie :D
Not long at all now xx


----------



## Groovychick

Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## rainbows_x

Not long to go! :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow! I guess 11pm :) xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

not long.... good wishes to her!! :):)
xx


----------



## divershona

not long now :) hope its all going well

any more updates??????


----------



## tashaclaire

Good luck! Hope baby makes an appearance soon! xox


----------



## jenniferannex

Ohhh exciting hope baba comes soon :happydance: good luck to her!! X


----------



## EmandBub

omgg!! :hugs:
good luck Sophie
hope you have your baba by the end of the night!
:dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

no more updates yet..im actually trying to stay awake n wait for her text lol
i recon she might of had her by now but obv the last thing on her mind is guna be to text me but hopfully shes made an appearance:)xx


----------



## EmandBub

this is so exciting :haha:
shes been waiting ages for her little girl!
x


----------



## bbyno1

yeh bless,she was like im never gunna have this baby!
that was only like 2 days ago,now look!
i cant wait to see what she looks like now!x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: me neither!!
xxxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

so exciting!


----------



## Lyrah

Bless her, can't wait for the update! Thanks for updating us hun :) xxxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Hope babys arrived by now x


----------



## aob1013

Not long to go! x


----------



## 2girlsandaboy

Any word on baby yet? I sure hope she has had baby by now!! Congrats to her!!


----------



## bbyno1

Lily Olivia was born at 12:59am on the 10th july :D 
weighing in at 8lb 2:)

congratulations sophie!!:dance:
theres a few more details but il let her update you on the rest..x


----------



## vintage

:happydance: yaaay for Sophie x


----------



## emmylou209

yay xxx congrats xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratualtions Sophie!
x


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww congrats to her xx


----------



## AyaChan

yay! coingrats to sophie :D


----------



## FayDanielle

Wahooo!!!
Congratulations Sophie :)
xx


----------



## newmommy23

yay congrats!!!!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yaaay!! i don't come on for 5 minutes and she has her baby - typical!! hehe.. 

Well done hun!! :) bet she's gorgeousss!! :D
xxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations!


----------



## Youngling

Congrats Sophie
xx


----------



## tashaclaire

Congrats! Hope you and baby are doing well xox


----------



## abbSTAR

Congratulations sophieeeeee :happydance:


----------



## Sarah10

Congratulations Sophie :D lovely name too! x


----------



## stefni_x

Congrats ! :D x


----------



## divershona

congrats sophie :)


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, congratulations! I love Lily's name, :flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

congrats!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## MadamRose

congrats to her, hope they are both well


----------



## totallyashley

Awww congratulations hun!!!! I can't wait to here the birth story and to see the pictures.


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun! :D xxxxxxx


----------



## stephx

Yayy :happydance:

Such a cute name too! Congrats Sophie xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw congrats, hope she and baby are well :) xx


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations sophie!!

i just had the most embarrassing prego brain moment lol i was sat there for like 15 minutes wondering how she gave birth at 12:59 and you posted at 10 something then realised it was AM and not the afternoon hahaha


----------



## samface182

:happydance:
congratulations sophie!
xx


----------



## Tanara

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sophiiie

aww! congrats to her, that's brilliant news x


----------



## bbyno1

xprincessx said:


> congratulations sophie!!
> 
> i just had the most embarrassing prego brain moment lol i was sat there for like 15 minutes wondering how she gave birth at 12:59 and you posted at 10 something then realised it was AM and not the afternoon hahaha

lool aww thats the sorta thing i would do!
i always get confused with AM and PM anyway :dohh:x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Congrats!!


----------



## bbyno1

just thought id let you's know that sophie isnt home yet..
Lilys been taken to the special care unit because her breathing is too fast and shes on anti biotics incase of an infection..she gets the results today tho so lets hope everything is fine so that her and lily can come home today *fingers crossed* 
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats :flower:
xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

FX she gets to come home with her momma!


----------



## divershona

fingers crossed that she'll be home soon :)


----------



## Sarah10

Aww poor Lily :( bet sophie's worried! hope she gets better soon x


----------



## totallyashley

*fingers crossed* that the LO is alright :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Fingers crossed mum & baby are home soon x


----------



## emmylou209

FX'd hope all is well xx


----------



## Youngling

Hope LO is ok. FX
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Fingers crossed LO is ok


----------



## EmandBub

f'x both are OK
xxxx


----------



## tashaclaire

Hopefully mummy and baby are well xox


----------



## Sophiiie

hope they're both doing well! x


----------



## Natasha2605

Hopefully her LO is on the mend :) xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Any news Ellie?

xxx


----------



## xprincessx

hope both sophie and lily are doing ok!! x


----------



## bbyno1

the last text i got from sophie was lastnight..she was waiting on getting the results at either 10 o clock lastnight or this morning..i havnt herd nothing since so im hoping shes busy at home with lily but will update if i hear from sophie again xx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

congratz sophie xx


----------



## bbyno1

Sophie's stil in the hospital with Lily as shes on a 5day course of anti-biotics ..once the docters review her tomorrow she may be allowed home but if not friday deffinatly:)
shes done so well,bless her xx


----------



## FayDanielle

awwwh I really hope she gets to take her princess home soon!
Cant wait to see pics :D
xx


----------



## divershona

glad she is doing better, hopefully she will be home soon with lilly :)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

hopefully mum and bubs can go home soon 
xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw glad they're ok and getting home in the next couple of days :) xx


----------

